# Latest project...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a butt wrap from a RS1569 I'm building for myself. Done all in size A Gudebrod and National Tackle thread. You can't see the whole thing, but it's about 11" in length. It's got about 6 hours in it so far.  After a few coats of CP she should be ready to tie off.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

looks Good


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow thats nice Terry. Great job. I got a couple projects I need to start but Im too mad from my first Madeira experiences to do em lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

man that looks sweet!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Wow thats nice Terry. Great job. I got a couple projects I need to start but Im too mad from my first Madeira experiences to do em lol


I hear you Justin. I put the reel seat and grip on this rod about a month ago, and I've been playing with a scrap blank doing all sorts of test wraps with CP, without CP, high and low build finish, and just generally playing around. I finally got down to business last night for a while. What are you building now?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

basstardo said:


> I hear you Justin. I put the reel seat and grip on this rod about a month ago, and I've been playing with a scrap blank doing all sorts of test wraps with CP, without CP, high and low build finish, and just generally playing around. I finally got down to business last night for a while. What are you building now?


Well I got a 7' rod from swampland at the show 1/4-5/8 Im building spinning, got another one just like it, and another one that's 3/8-3/4oz 7'. All to be built spinning. Gotta SU1267 thats got a grip and all, cant decide whether to do it spinning or conventional, butt section is fished for conventional but I think it's stiff enough I can go spinning and not tell a difference, no guides on it yet. Got a Fusion Magnum that's on hold until further ORV closure notice. Depending on what happens, I may just sell it, the guides, and reel seat as a kit. Good Lord willing we'll still be able to use the beaches and I'll build it right up.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

nice color choice and pattern!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed. I'm waiting, a bit anxiously, for the day that I've got time to take on a project like this.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow that looks awesome....


----------



## jm2fly (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wow!*

WOW, you do some nice work. How long have you been building rods?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks. I've been at it for about a year now.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks good Terry; nice colors, tight wrap

W.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice looking wrap Man.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Terry,

Sweet looking wrap! I can't wait to start my next project - AFAW BB... I'll end up going "all out" on this rod...

Sandcrab


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Terry I really like these colors, detail and wish I had the patience to do work like this. When you start with a blank how much money goes into it to finish?? Or Is it like start up cost then have left overs so it wouldnt make since to do just one rod?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want to do just one rod, I can help you out with some of the supplies. It doesn't take much at all. Total cost of components for a 1569 is about 55 bucks for what I get. I can look up the order for where I get my stuff and what I buy. I'm a bit past gone for the nigth though, so I'll back this tomorrow.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Still on the fence so dont worry about digging. Just curious and was looking at an idea which you answered with the 55 bucks....thanks


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Guides are the most expensive component to a rod besides the blank itself. A set of Alconites like BMNAG's will run about 30-50 bucks depending on size and nuber of guides. I have around $90 in components on the last surf rod I built. It just depends on what you get.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

barty b said:


> Guides are the most expensive component to a rod besides the blank itself. A set of Alconites like BMNAG's will run about 30-50 bucks depending on size and nuber of guides. I have around $90 in components on the last surf rod I built. It just depends on what you get.


That's a pretty good estimate- i'm anywhere between $80-120 for a typical surf rod- that includes all componenets- heat shrink, reel seat, butt cap, guides and top- and typically have about $10.00 in shop supplies- thread, glue, rod finish, etc.

THose prices are on the low end, tho you could probably do a no frills build with hardloy guides and cheaper componenets- if you just wanted to do a practice build this is what I would recommend- corlk tape is a lot cheper than heat shrink for rear and fore grips, you could get by with a build for less than $50.00. But the glues and epoxy and such you will typically have to buy more than you will need for one rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you need cork tape, I've got a 100 yard roll of the stuff I got from Ray, plus a half roll he had laying around. I got plenty of the stuff! The $55 price is a bit low now that I think about it. Probably more like 65-75 depending on guides.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful rods....let me ask a stupid, quick question....How does someone go about making their own custom rods...First let me ask this, do you just purchase the rod you want then customize it??? second what kinda threads do you use and where can you buy it...third what do you do to cover it and how do you tie it offf.....last but not least how do you make the ties/designs...Im from Savannah Ga i love to fish but im interested in learning this craft Some one please help me with some info


----------

